# Make your own rope leads



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Most people probably know how to do this but I thought I'd write a quick thread about it. My 4 year old loves to go pick out the rope that we will use to come home and make our own leads. We usually go to Lowes and its pretty limited in color but they do have some nice looking rope from time to time. I'm sure there are other rope suppliers around depending on where you live. I like to use a 5/8" inch nylon or poly braided rope. Again it depends on preference. Then we go and pick out bull or bolt snaps (the hardware that clips the lead to the collar). There are a few styles and material to choose from (brass, stainless steel, zinc, ect. You'll also need rope clamps to reinforce the lead. Depending on what your hardware store carries there are higher quality rope clamps available but I do find the run of the mill ones are enough to enforce a heavy puller.

So you'll need:

rope
bull snap
2 rope clamps
hammer

insert the rope through the swivel on the bullsnap bring it through about 3 inches. Put the double rope into the rope clamp and hit it with the hammer until the rope is tightly fastened with it. The clamp ends should touch each other or almost touch each other.

Next is to make the handle. Decide how big of a handle you want and insert the rope clamp around the doubled rope (where the end of the rope meets, and handle should be fastened) do the same with closing the rope clamp, using the hammer until the rope is securely enforced.

Not sure how clear my directions are as its 2am and I can't sleep so I thought I'd do something constructive lol. There are some pics of the hardware you'll need. Total per lead is about 7 dollars and again it depends on what hardware and rope you choose.

Today we made a green/white lead. Now my little one wants to make a hot pink lead so that should be a challenge finding that color locally....we may have to pay Ellas leads a visit!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hey I whipped up 2 of those myself today but I dont use the snap hook, I put a ring on the end so I can use it like a choker collar.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I just found a great store online that seems to have locations world wide they have tons of rope all differant colors and styles.

West Marine: Home Page

I can't wait to go there to make more. I'm addicted. But I like your id of using it as a slip collar/lead. I'll have to make one like that!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I am definitely gonna check that site out, I love making leads and collars, but how many do my dogs really need lol. I have been making the martingales because they add an extra layer of challenge, and take a bit longer to make. 
I am going to try to hit Lowes tomorrow, and make a rope martingale, if it is a success, I will post pics.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great news! I can literally walk to the West Marine store its so close!


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

awesome...please do send some pics. I'm going to stop into west marine during the week to try and get some pink or purple rope to make another lead!! Your right how many do they need? I think its turning into a hobby plus its nice to get my daughter involved!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I plan to donate some to rescues once I have completely gone overboard and made too many. I figure it keeps me busy, has very little overhead, and can do some good.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is a great thing to do. Do any of you know how to braid back. My dad taught me how to do this but I have forgotten. I want to make some leads but I like the strenght of the braiding back. I guess I will have to find me an old timer.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

here is my first one what do you think?

it is holding up great. i even got my brother wanting a variation on it so that he can hook his girl to him when he plays golf


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

that turned out really nice!!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you Wheezie  its not the most beautiful but it was my first one ever  i have to say it is way stronger then i thought it would be..found out this morning when i took Peanut out for his buisness and he wanted to attack the neighbors bags of donation for charity stuff..i never felt him pull so hard.

i think i may make some more but with variations on that one  thanks for the instructions PrincessTrish :woof:


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I love it!

I'll have to post up a pic of mine. I love the rope too. Can't find anything like that around here.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow that is really nice............


Great thread Princess!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is a great thing to do. Do any of you know how to braid back. My dad taught me how to do this but I have forgotten. I want to make some leads but I like the strenght of the braiding back. I guess I will have to find me an old timer.


Is this what you were looking for?
How to Back Braid a Homemade Leash or Lead


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

good link! Thanks!


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a pic of mine...with Layla attached to it lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

awww yours looks good..i cant find big rope anywhere but the rope i have has a working weight of 225 lbs.

Layla reminds me of my dads dog Jade as a puppy


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't wait to see what she looks like fullgrown!

try lowes and home depot. I got the green at lowes and they also had the same rope in red and blue.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

see i looked at home depot but they had the thin stuff too..
i ended up going to harbor freight i have to say i love the flag pattern they had
here is a link to it
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
they have other kinds of rope but they only had the flag pattern at the one i went to..it goes with the rest of Peanuts military stuff though


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> see i looked at home depot but they had the thin stuff too..
> i ended up going to harbor freight i have to say i love the flag pattern they had
> here is a link to it
> - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
> they have other kinds of rope but they only had the flag pattern at the one i went to..it goes with the rest of Peanuts military stuff though


I love that flag pattern, I might order some for 4th of July leashes!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I like the bull snaps but ya know.... My boy grizz pulls like an ox on his walk. I have a heavy duty Weaver horse lead made I'd some thick rope. I think it's gonna slip through soon. I had to get him a leather harness cuz the nylon one was getting slot of wear.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

that is why i have a leather harness for Peanut too..the nylon ones rub off his fur and give him red skin with some open spots...with the leather one nothing at all its the best investment


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Layla too with the red neck from pulling! I need to get a leather harness until I train her to walk nicely on the least or at least try out a head halter for the time being!


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm gonna really enjoy trying this out especially with the back plaiting:clap: love this thread/ whole DIY section


----------



## jrosler04 (Jun 19, 2009)

Very cool. I will have to check into making some of these! Doing rescue, we can never have enough leashes! I can't tell you how much $$ i have spent on them just to be chewed by my bratty Great Dane- Mystery!

If you get too many & want to donate some, I know a good 501(c3) pitbull rescue here in Ohio who could always use the leads! lol


----------



## Big Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

This is one of the best DIY. I will never buy another leash again!! Here is one I made in like 10 min. Way to easy!!! Thanks for the Tip.


----------

